# question about aquascaping/live rock



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

i have some frags coming today and i need to do some major rearranging in my 29g. is it ok to put much of the live rock from the tank into a bucket of tank water while i work? it won't be in there for more than an hour or so.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Should be fine. If you can get so flow into the buckets it would be even better, but an hour shouldn't have any adverse effects.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

almost finished with the 29g. the 14g is next! :-D


----------



## RSully (Nov 22, 2012)

I've done it with no issues. Had to remove majority of it once to rehome a damsel.


----------



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

both tanks done!!

just in time for my shipment from liveaquaria. w00t! medium lavender mushroom, kenya tree, long polyp leather and 2 feather dusters.


----------



## RSully (Nov 22, 2012)

:-D That Kenya tree will grow like a weed if it likes your param's. Mine has tripled in height and now reaches the top of my power head in a 20 tall.


----------



## RSully (Nov 22, 2012)

double post


----------



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

your command is my wish. or is that the other way around? LOL

14g


29g


of course, if i was coming at them with food, all fish would be front and center but noooo, i had the camera so they conspire...quick, here she comes again with the camera...EVERYBODY BEHIND THE ROCKS!!!!

until everything is acclimated, i have put the new stuff near the bottom. i swear, the kenya tree was so tiny, i wasn't even sure there was anything ON the frag plug. after a day in the tank, it "grew" to almost 1"! the lavender mushrooms are da bomb and the little feather dusters are a very pretty yellow. still waiting for the long polyp leather to really come out. right now, he looks like a miniature of my toadstool mushroom.


----------



## RSully (Nov 22, 2012)

Things look great! I have a question about your tank though. Is the glass rounded in the corners? If so, have you found it difficult to scrape the corraline off the walls? Just curious.


----------



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

yes, the front corners of both tanks are rounded and yes, the mag float doesn't cut it. i find i have to go snorkeling every few days and clean the corners with a little sponge sort of algae scraper. it is one of the few design flaws i have found with these biocubes. i have one chestnut cowrie in the 14g and 2 in the 29g and also the 29g has the sea urchin. these guys go a long way in keeping he glass clean but for some reason, they skip right on by those rounded corners. go figure!


----------

